# SolusVM V 1.16, IPv6 improvements and backups



## Virtovo (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks interesting, finally some proper IPv6 support:

 

http://blog.soluslabs.com/2014/04/13/what-to-expect-from-solusvm-v1-16/


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 15, 2014)

WIll be a while from what I gathered.

Question is, do they throw a patch out for Solus to fix the issues with the vzctl 4.7 update from today?


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 15, 2014)

Woot! Implementing features the rest of us added months ago. LoL.


----------



## OffshoreBox (Apr 16, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> WIll be a while from what I gathered.
> 
> 
> Question is, do they throw a patch out for Solus to fix the issues with the vzctl 4.7 update from today?


SolusVM support said they will patch it hopefully within a couple of days.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Apr 16, 2014)

What issues are there with vzctl 4.7? I haven't yet updated my nodes to that.


----------



## OffshoreBox (Apr 16, 2014)

@Alex_LiquidHost SolusVM fails to create VMs.


----------



## hostking (Aug 4, 2014)

I assume you are referring to Ploop not working. For not I've just unticked it. Create the VM then convert the VM via terminal. But of manual intervention but works 

Just until Solusvm fixes this issue.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 4, 2014)

hostking said:


> I assume you are referring to Ploop not working. For not I've just unticked it. Create the VM then convert the VM via terminal. But of manual intervention but works
> 
> Just until Solusvm fixes this issue.


It's been working for a while now....


----------



## MonsteR (Aug 13, 2014)

Think solusvm are actually starting to put little more effort into their updates now and noticed their support is a little faster.


----------



## CentralHosts (Aug 18, 2014)

SolusVM is doing a much better job recently with updates and patches. Hopefully this is a sign they will be releasing all of the features we have been waiting for!


----------



## Gaiacom_LC (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks great... have simply avoided implementing IPv6 in SolusVM clusters to this point, because it was looking rather miserable!


----------



## BrianHarrison (Aug 26, 2014)

Gaiacom_LC said:


> Looks great... have simply avoided implementing IPv6 in SolusVM clusters to this point, because it was looking rather miserable!




Agreed -- the IPv6 improvements were very much welcome.


----------

